
Design Patterns of Reiner Knizia - DanBC
https://bdpatterns.wordpress.com/2015/01/06/ripping-off-reiner/
======
colanderman
For context, Reiner Knizia is a quite well-known and well-regarded, and
certainly the most prolific, board game designer.

His game designs generally rely on simple components (say a deck of cards or
tiles and a grid) bound together with simple rules that are mathematically
balanced to engender internal and external conflict.

------
mproud
Looks like this article was originally posted 11 months ago.

Anyway, regarding the Engineering quote: Patrick Stewart did not do the
narration for Civ IV. That distinction most definitely falls to the late
Leonard Nimoy.
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0488998/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_14](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0488998/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_14),
[http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/sid-meiers-
civilizatio...](http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/sid-meiers-civilization-
iv/credits))

The Engineering quote, meanwhile, is not from a French saint, but a Frenchman
named Antoine de Saint-Exupéry: a writer, poet and aviator.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antoine_de_Saint-
Exupéry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antoine_de_Saint-Exupéry))

~~~
Luc
It's a joke :) I mean, he is revered, is he not?

